# Acer Aspire 3820TG Ethernet controller problems



## 12345 (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi, 

My Acer aspire 3820TG recently got problems with the internet connection. I live in a student dorm at the moment and there i connect to the internet directly from a cable. But now when i connect the cable to my acer nothing happens. Under device managament there is now a "Ethernet controller" with a warning sign. I tried installing the drivers from Acer's homepage but that didnt help anything. 

oh and also @ device management--> network there is a Broadcom 802.11n network card/adapter(?) and there used to be a atheros something aswell(The driver to it was corrupt so i uninstalled it, tried installing again the one from acers homepage but it didnt work, it said something about the device is missing or has been released.)


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

Well, at this site -> Service & Support the only wired LAN drivers I can see are for Atheros.


----------



## 12345 (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi again, I downloaded the LAN driver and started installing it but got a Error message saying: "Installer can't find Atheros AR81 Family Ethernet controller on your system." 

The ID for the device: PCI\VEN_1969&DEV_1073&SUBSYS_03641025&REV_C0

Edit: Seems like the driver on the acer website doesnt work for AR8151. Anyway i got it working now. But the problem still remains: the laptop doesnt recognize when a cable is connected or not.


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

I just noticed that the comp in question came with Win7 and they show no support available for any other OS.


----------



## 12345 (Nov 6, 2004)

Yeah, thats no problem, i've got Win 7 64-bit on it. i downloaded the Atheros LAN driver from Atheros website and solved the Ethernet controller issue. But the laptop still doesnt recognize when i connect the cable to it, nothing happens. Might be a hardware issue?


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

Probably chipset related. Not the proper drivers.


----------

